# Difference between Amaya XT to Amaya XTS



## fubarsport (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wondering what the differences between the two machines are if any?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I know they say the trimmer is upgraded. But don't know anything else...

Try and check amayausers.com


----------

